# Garage Saurus R32 GTR revamp



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Initial Preparation in the Bodyshop:
Panels under the microscope......a surprising amount of filler and bucket loads of flatting to get the panels perfect on what was a very tidy R32 GTR on arrival into the UK..

http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20061211/b_000000.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20061211/b_000001.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20061211/b_000002.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20061211/b_000003.jpg

Panels sprayed with primer and silver base coat.....front nismo bodykit required work on some minor hits while in Japan (as per usual!) and new attaching bolts......it's only when you strip everything right down that you really know what you've got......thankfully this Newera supplied R32 is in exellent condition.....the original glass remained intact but new rubbers are required all round....what you'd expect of a 1992 plate.....

http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20061220/b_000000.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20061220/b_000001.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20061220/b_000002.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20061220/b_000003.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20061220/b_000004.jpg

Work rims refurbished (without splitting) with black center spokes….. 
Decals prepared for ghosting…..gold ground producing burgundy with HOC candy apple red, silver ground giving a true red with the candy
Colour check on the passenger side shut giving an idea of what is to come……

http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20061223/b_000000.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20061223/b_000001.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20061223/b_000002.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20061223/b_000004.jpg


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like you do the work 100% perfect:smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Individualist said:


> Initial Preparation in the Bodyshop:
> Panels under the microscope......a surprising amount of filler and bucket loads of flatting to get the panels perfect on what was a very tidy R32 GTR on arrival into the UK..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Amazing!! hard to find anyone good at bodywork these days, someone who takes pride in their work!


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

My thanks go to Karl and the guys at Bibby Bodystyling in Colchester for the work.....they've been incredibly enthusiastic about this project....one of the first R32s they've re-worked......you might recall Bob's big power R33 GTR (GBH Motorsport) in purple/ multi-colour flip they sprayed.......


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

That colour is going to look awsome.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks good, cant wait to see the finished article.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Me neither! :chuckle: The shuts, inside of bonnet & boot are going to be in satin black. The interior trim will be colour coded to the bodywork with red (matching) and black leather upholstery with red stitching......the guy responsible for the interior retrim used to work for Jamie Shaw, so it's going to be fine quality craftsmanship......:smokin:


----------



## oreo (Apr 11, 2005)

The Works looked awesome on that car when they were red  Can't believe you changed them to boring black!

The red does look fantastic tho


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

That's the exact same colour mine is done in. HOC Candy red over gold BC. It just pops out in the light, looks amazing.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

oreo said:


> The Works looked awesome on that car when they were red  Can't believe you changed them to boring black!
> 
> The red does look fantastic tho


Got to agree with you matey! I thought those rims were the pimp daddy in red!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Incredible plans - gawd i'm so jealous - can't watch to see the finished article.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

The black spokes were a kind of compromise because of the difficulty splitting the rims at the bodyshop.....it's a tough job to get right, so I'm happy to live with them in black at the moment......I've always got the possibility of getting them colour coded at a later date when the rims wld be split down. Apparently, this was needed to spray them candy with the complexity of the spraying.......I've seen the black with the candy red on the owner's Supra & it does look awesome. 

Colour coding was my first choice, but there was enough going on without having to send the rims to Scotland or Nottingham to be done......I took the easier option for now, if that makes sense.

On the ground coat as I've said, gold ground gives close to a burgundy red ie darker (similar to the original colour) & silver ground gives a clear vibrant red with depth.....again, it's amazing the change in finished colour the ground coat gives.....Mark's car looks like its had a silver ground, unless my eyes or the light is deceiving me.

Anyway, thanks for the positive comments guys....I'll keep you updated with pix as the work progresses. I'm hoping she'll be done by the start of February...


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

You must be delighted with the progress so far. Looks like Carl is doing your proud and I'm sure you'll be bringing up to one of the meets when you're ready  Did you decide on full leather or leather and suede in the end for the retrim?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

That looks absolutely stunning. Really looking forward to seeing the finished article


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

another great newera car

looks like its all comming together

pls pls pls get rid of those horrible decals on the door though!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Holy crap!! That looks alot different tahn the last time i see it at Ron's. :smokin:


----------



## Windscreen Guy (Nov 6, 2005)

Where are you getting new window trims from????


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

I think you'll be surprised by the decals as they'll be very subtle as a I mentioned previously, just the difference between gold and silver base coat....we've hit some problems on these as the hoc thinners is so strong we're getting a glue residue problem, so may have to stencil instead, and if that doesn't work we'll forgo them. You may find it hard to envision the finished article from the pix I've taken so far....trust me, I/we have good taste....anything that doesn't work will be junked!
The interior is going to be black and red leather, no suede with colour coded dash trim. 
With a work in progress you have to be flexible to a certain degree and be willing to listen as you go along, so thanks for all the comments guys; but rest assured I'm not going to this degree of trouble and expense without getting a stunning result!lol 
Some more pix shld be uploaded in a day or two......
The window trims have all arrived and came in from Nissan Japan via Nissan UK I believe. The bodyshop may have used our local Nissan dealer in Ipswich to get them, I'm uncertain...sometimes smaller operations go that much further if they have a standing relationship. We did get the new (old stock) bonnet lip from this source sent from Nissan Jpn., which surprised me as I thgt they were no longer available ie just replicas available. Cost about £90 which was £30 cheaper than the f.g. replica. I'll try confirm the source of the rubber surrounds on my next visit to the shop......one thing to bare in mind is that they're not cheap......but if a job's blah blah....


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

looks fantastic


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

*Next stage........*

Latest developments: no decals, de-badged rear, rims to be colour coded hoc candy apple red (still black in current pix) & upgraded dials = absolutely awesome!! :smokin: You can't pick it out in the pix, but there is 'Garage Saurus' custom stencilled on the rear....

http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070109/b_000000.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070109/b_000001.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070109/b_000002.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070109/b_000003.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070109/b_000004.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070109/b_000005.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070109/b_000006.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070109/b_000007.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070109/b_000008.jpg


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Individualist said:


> Latest developments: no decals, de-badged rear, rims to be colour coded hoc candy apple red (still black in current pix) & upgraded dials = absolutely awesome!! :smokin: You can't pick it out in the pix, but there is 'Garage Saurus' custom stencilled on the rear....


better


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Looking very smart David! I really like the colour, red is my favourite colour of all time. I am glad that I managed to persuade you that colour coding the rims is deffinately the way to go regardless of the time/effort/cost involved in doing so! You won't regret it one bit, they'll look awesome when the whole lot is done and out in the open. 

One minor little suggestion here, if you can I'd see if you could get a quick coat of black (satin, matt or gloss, doesnt really matter which) on the fuel tank. Seeing as the tank on the R32 is very visible I think it'll make a difference to have it nicely tied in with the rest of the new paint  Little details are what set apart the stunning from the run of the mill


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion Bryn, I'll pass it on. We had a shock on the price of the x2 inner and x2 outer rubbers for the doors....an absolutely staggering £750 cost price on those from Nissan  so it looks like we're mending the inners, which aren't too bad for their age & replacing the worse outer on the driver's side.....they're something like £80 on a Supra!!

The new window trims were well worth getting, despite the fairly high price


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeh, the price of door seals, rubbers, window seals, windows, rubbers are extortionate if you buy them over here. You can pick up the rubber that runs around the a-pillar/side windows in Japan for ~£90!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Great looking R32 

The guy who did your re-trim, it wasnt Greg by any chance was it ?


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah......the very man


----------



## Darek (Aug 17, 2006)

good work:thumbsup: 
I makes nearly the same
 My Car


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Looking superb David, not long now! Looking forward to seeing the finished article, I have to say the interior looks superb. Of its type, probably the nicest 32 interior I have seen from early indications


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Darek said:


> good work:thumbsup:
> I makes nearly the same
> My Car


Hey nice to see that german Skyline site online again, I allready forgot about it . .lol So how many Skyline owners are you now in germany? the boss should be EVO6 no?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Incredible man, I have similar plans for mine - I think you've just made me do it sooner now !! - looks sensational.

Loving the interior. Can you PM me the details of the retrimmers and painters please.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> Yeah......the very man


Really ? Cool, could you PM me his details please ? I've not spoken to Greg in ages, I lost contact with him after he left Carisma.

Thanks mate


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

looks great - though I'm not a huge fan of LED taillights for R32s - but hey it's your car 
you need my HID conversion for R32 - check it out here
Xenon Hid Lights Conversion For R32 - Skylines Australia

Also completing a respray of my GTR, will post some pics soon


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Fantastic car, classy, and good to see someone doing something different and interesting in a world where most of these cars are all modded in the same way.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

In the main you're probably right Ronin, but if you saw the car in the flesh I think you'd agree that they're a good match with the candy apple red. 

Your Xenon HID light conversion looks cool....perhaps later on


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Glad its coming along so nicely.

It looks stunning in the flesh, but then all Carls cars do.

All the best,

J.

Oh and Im not sure on red or black for the rims, its your car so stick with what you want !!

J.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Getting there: front seats, glove compartment & steering wheel re-trimmed, dials re-housed, Apexi Rev-Speed meter incorporated in dash panel & dash panel sprayed satin black, underside of the car & inner arches sprayed satin black, Rims colour coded apple candy red, Ganador mirrors fitted & headlight housings re-blacked. Awaiting inner and outer door seals & weather protector from Japan. 


http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070124/b_000011.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070124/r270_b_000010.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070124/b_000003.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070124/b_000004.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070124/b_000001.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070124/b_000000.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070124/b_000006.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070124/b_000012.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070124/b_000008.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070124/b_000013.jpg


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Individualist said:


> Getting there: front seats, glove compartment & steering wheel re-trimmed, dials re-housed, Apexi Rev-Speed meter incorporated in dash panel & dash panel sprayed satin black, underside of the car & inner arches sprayed satin black, Rims colour coded apple candy red, Ganador mirrors fitted & headlight housings re-blacked. Awaiting inner and outer door seals & weather protector from Japan.


Simon


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Thats looking fecking awesome now David! I'm glad you did manage to get the rims done. Did you have any troubles with splitting them in the end? Sealed them back up nicely and are they holding air? 

The retrim is very very nice too suits the car nicely. I need to get my GTR retrimmed at some point


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Forgive the dust & poor picture quality.....everyone in the Shop was working madly on the boss' Supra for a London show. There will be more updates soon as more parts arrive from Japan


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Individualist said:


>


Colour looks awesome in this shot :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

looks stunning that. and that retrim is aswome. looking forward to seeing more pics

James


----------



## Godzilla II (Nov 6, 2006)

I love that colour!!!


by the way--HI DAREK !!


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Iv not been on for a long while so am catching up on a few posts, the detail your going into is outstanding and by your location and the companies your using im thinking you live in the same town as me and the next estate on from me as iv seen a nice red gtr32 about recently, and has made me realise I need to get mine back on the road as soon as the spring comes, even if I cant afford to do what your doing at the moment, I would like to pick your brains and have a real look round the car one day if thats all right and am glad to see another 32 in the town.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Great looking car, if i see it i'll just stand there jaw on the floor!!


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

very nice.stunning r32


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Simply stunning, really love the level you've taken it too - going to be amazing when it's finished.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

*Still dusty, but nearer the finish line*

In shot 3 you can just see how the Apexi Rev/Speed meter has been fitted into the dash in the old clock slot, in shot 4 the rear ‘garage saurus’ logo is visible, the sunstrip awaits two custom GTR logos.

http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070202/b_000000.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070202/b_000005.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070202/b_000006.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070202/b_000003.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070202/b_000002.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070202/b_000004.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070202/b_000001.jpg


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice :smokin:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

very nice love the colour


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Finally finished……so that’s the engine build & bay to go then! :lol: 

http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070302/b_000000.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070302/b_000001.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070302/b_000002.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070302/b_000003.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070302/b_000004.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070302/b_000005.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070302/b_000006.jpg


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

OUTSTANDING !!! :bowdown1:


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Very very :smokin: 

Looks like they did a superb job on that, you should be well chuffed with the result. :thumbsup: 

I bet you're paranoid about driving it and getting stonechips now though?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

tim b said:


> I bet you're paranoid about driving it and getting stonechips now though?


 ^ ^ ^ ^ LOL....Yeah I've been there before !!!!

------

Stunning bodywork mate nice one, I do love that colour...


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Are you go going to use the DINOSAURUS stickers i got from Japan??? :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Car is looking superb may i add

Gez


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Individualist said:


> Finally finished……so that’s the engine build & bay to go then! :lol:


Stunning colour 

Simon


----------



## biff32gtr (Feb 23, 2007)

I had the pleasure of cleaning this, the pictures don't do it justice............eye popping,will turn heads and snap necks!!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

stunning that is.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its nice, think you could with a larger bore exhuast on the back, and to get rid of the sunstrip (think that makes it look chavy)


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

The exhaust is fine and the sunstrip is staying for the moment :chuckle:


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Awesome!

Who made your sunstrip? With a roll cage and no bloody visors I need one too!


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Carl Bibby's vinyl guy at BBS, Colchester: 01206-272724


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Looks fantastic , individual and shiny!!!!!


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Sunstrip off & interior shots - yes, after a little consideration I did think she looked better without the sunstrip 

http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070304/b_000000.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070304/b_000001.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070304/b_000002.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070304/b_000003.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070304/b_000004.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070304/b_000005.jpg
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/225361/20070304/b_000006.jpg


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think it looks alot better with the sunstrip off the car.

still not my taste of car but appreciate the hard work that youve put into it


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Understandable if you're completely wedded to original tailights and indicators in orange. The 'classic' look. I've taken a few risks on that front, which purists would think unconscionable. Nevertheless, I think I am doing something just a little bit different from the norm without messing it up.

She came in from Japan in August and alot of work has been done in a short time, but as you will appreciate not everything can be done at once and you have to work with the base material of what has gone before...it's just the order you do things in. The rims for instance wouldn't be my first choice, but everything in due time  

Thanks for your input.....I'm always willing to listen if I go off track.


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

Individualist said:


> She came in from Japan in August and alot of work has been done in a short time, but as you will appreciate not everything can be done at once and you have to work with the base material of what has gone before...it's just the order you do things in. The rims for instance wouldn't be my first choice, but everything in due time
> 
> Thanks for your input.....I'm always willing to listen if I go off track.


A lot of hard work and effort. A job well done and the paint job is magnificent.. 
Of course it goes without saying that another set of wheels and an aftermarket steering wheel would do a lot to improve. Maybe as part of everything in due time!!!

Thanks


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Individualist said:


> ..... The rims for instance wouldn't be my first choice, but everything in due time
> 
> Thanks for your input.....I'm always willing to listen if I go off track.


The car really does look spot on in my opinion, I don't think I'd have done anything differently if it were me, (except perhaps the sunstrip, the average pleb is going to think of a Stegasuarus when they read it).

I think you should be very proud of it as it is. Wheels, indicators, everything looks perfectly chosen to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

tim b said:


> I think you should be very proud of it as it is. Wheels, indicators, everything looks perfectly chosen to me. :thumbsup:


Bang on.

An amazing colour David, you have chosen so well. :bowdown1:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I keep looking at the pics of your car and wishing I had the pennies to follow suit !! ...  - Love it.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Once you get into Carl's grubby mitts it's hard to resist! :chuckle: 

A special thanks to Greg for the lovely interior work. I love the steering wheel, so I don't suppose it will be changed until it ever needs a refurb. It's an integral part of Greg's interior work which would be a shame to change - it's all of a piece and reflects the exterior with its black detailing and the colour coded spokes. Also, it's very sympathetic to the colour of the paintwork I think


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

so hot.
did they find it hard to trim the door cards in leather as well?
was it pricey?
I want to skin the dashboard in leather as well - did you investigate this option all all?
sensational work


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Yes, we did look at it but decided to keep the original as is for the moment. As far as I know they experienced no particular difficulty


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I have just got a price from one perspective spray shop, (seeing Carl Saturday for a second quote ), but I was just wondering about window removal. 

This guy says he has talked to a local windscreen fitter, (as he'll have to remove and refit the windows for the spray shop), but he say the windows may well break on the way out . 

If they do break and need to be replaced he has quoted the spray shop £350 for front screen , £400 for each rear qtr with rubbers , and a massive £1000 for the rear    !!!!! 

As I have yet to speak to anyone that has had their windows removed to judge the likelihood of them getting broken, did your come out okay??


----------



## Touring240 (Feb 11, 2007)

love the body work and the Work S1 3 piece! classic Toyo T1S as well 

not feeling the interior though


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

very tasty


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Individualist,

My car is now parked next to yours!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Excellent !!!

I can see some amusing "biblical" photos getting taken in the near future then !!!


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

On the windows out action. It's pretty unlikely to get a breakage, but the seals almost invariably go, especially if they're getting long in the tooth. This in itself is a fairly expensive excercise on an R32, but something you just have to accept and budget for. Unfortunately, there's no way around this if you want a proper respray.

You've made the right choice, Scott :chuckle: 

I wouldn't trust anyone else with a respray and Carl is fair on pricing and a great guy to work with on getting the car just how you want it 

On the interior, all I can say is it's much better in the flesh. My camera tended to bleach the red, making it too yellow. Hopefully, the quality of the interior will come out in the Max Power photo shoot due out in the June Edition (published at the end of May)


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

bladerider said:


> Excellent !!!
> 
> I can see some amusing "biblical" photos getting taken in the near future then !!!



Biblical now am I??
I thought it was Big Issue! 





Individualist said:


> On the windows out action. It's pretty unlikely to get a breakage, but the seals almost invariably go, especially if they're getting long in the tooth. This in itself is a fairly expensive excercise on an R32, but something you just have to accept and budget for. Unfortunately, there's no way around this if you want a proper respray.
> 
> You've made the right choice, Scott :chuckle:
> 
> ...



I was looking at you interior yesterday with Carl, the whole car is SO much better that the photos. 
Truly stunning finnish! :smokin: 

Hopefully, now Carl's had a practice on a 32 mine will be perfect!!!  

Maybe I'll see you up there, as I have visits planned every Saturday until she returns.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Sure, Scott. I'll pm you if I'm going up


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Stunning! - Except...*

For the glove box trim. Horrible.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Individualist said:


> Sunstrip off & interior shots - yes, after a little consideration I did think she looked better without the sunstrip


Simon


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

that car is amazing, one of the best 32's iv seen, many props to you and your build


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I can vouch for Greg's trimming work, he did alot of work on some of my old cars when he worked at Carisma....he really knows his stuff !

I'll be taking mine there later in the year


----------



## Levi_501 (Jan 4, 2006)

She is a honey mate thumbs up from here


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

Simonh said:


> Simon


I love the interior, I was thinking of doing mine a dark grey & black same style as that. 
As for the rest of the car, WOW!!!!!!!!!! Thats alot of work done there. 
Bet your well proud of her.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Yes, very proud!  

The detailing work is still going on. The headlining in red and black leather and rear parcel shelf with Alpine 6" speakers & tweeters are done. Door build with Alpine speakers and a new UK Alpine head unit in next week. Standard rear quarter spats and custom sprayed kicker plates primed. Mint GT wing badges on. Custom work to the dash in progress. Red anodised 'Work' lug nuts from Japan are here. 

She's just corner weighted to set the suspension up with just a little more downforce at the rear and we've had to tackle re-sealing the lights as there was a slight humidity issue on the d/s. 

If anyone's interested she's in next month's Max Power coming out around the 11 th May. When this stage is done she's off to the Banzai photo shoot


----------



## LuisGTR32 (Mar 10, 2009)

A dream of a car, nice work m8, and the interior!!!!! just give you the feeling of staying there forever, and never come out of the car


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice R32! The paint looks superb and I'm very jealous of the custom leather interior! Too bad there is a huge dash bubble though!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

This car has been sold, although the new owner Majestic is on this forum too.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Brian here the owner now of saurus gtr still going strong, bodywork still amazing and performance cant be faulted , congratulations to all who worked on car, interior especially. Have visited a couple of meets, met some very sociable other owners, looking forward to many more.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

edit/ sorry chap, no wanted outside of the wanted area, plus you are under 50 posts as per the rules.


----------

